
See how this Millennial Techie reacted after Trump humbled him - jzhen
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/see-how-this-millennial-techie-reacted-after-trump_us_5a1b9197e4b068a3ca6df94a
======
ugwigr
The headline is somewhat click baity but an interesting find nevertheless

